
Scala 2 Roadmap Update: The Road to Scala 3 - luu
https://www.scala-lang.org/2019/12/18/road-to-scala-3.html
======
brudgers
_However, it also means that binary incompatible changes to the standard
library will have to wait until later in the Scala 3.x series_

I doubt anyone was looking forward to their code breaking.

